# 85 200SX Broken Timing Belt Question



## Guest (Mar 23, 2003)

So I broke the Timing belt on my 85 Nissan 200sx 2.0. I was actually at a stop sign and it just died. I tried to crank it and the starter just spun--like there was no load on it at all. So we figured out it was the Timing Belt and replaced that (it was stripped when we got there). We go to start it back up and it is the same thing--no load on the starter at all. There seems to be no compression at all on any cylinder. The starter just spins at high speed. My question is: Did we do something wrong? I was led to believe it was a non interference motor and even if it wasn't, should it have taken out every valve in the motor at the same time when the timing belt broke? I mean shouldn't it at least have some compression in 1 or more cylinder?

All of the valves are moving and we tried several different timing marks just to be sure it wasn't that. Distributor is turning and starter is obviously engaging. I guess I blew every cylinder simultaneously some how while sitting at a stop sign. Doesn't seem possible, but knowing my luck.....

Any thoughts or help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

I'd go ahead and do a compression and leak down test. That should tell ya where ya stand. Sorry about the bad luck.


----------

